# anyone using theme fiend?



## quantum_MC (Jun 1, 2010)

any TSF members using a big cartel theme from theme fiend? they have a design i'm considering, but something doesn't seem right.

none of their support FAQs have ANY comments - good or bad. and their 'contact us form' doesn't link to any form. it just links back to the 'contact us' page... where there is NO contact info. ha!

i also messaged them on facebook last week with no response. 

wondering if anyone has bought a theme from them and are happy with it.

thanks!

-mc


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm listening first time about this theme provider, they have no good collection at all. I suggest you to change your mind please.


----------

